# CSS für mobile Endgeräte...



## tomate (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich recherchiere gerade bezüglich css für mobile Endgeräte.

Ich stoße immer wieder auf das Schlagwort »media queries« in Bezug auf css und mobile Geräte. Es heist immer, alle modernen Browser für mobile Endgeräte würden diese css3-Eigenschaften unterstüzen. Auf meinem Nokia ist z. B. der Opera mobile v.10 installiert.

Dieser interessiert sich jedoch genau gar nicht für Angaben wie z .B.:

```
media handheld and (max-device-width: 480px), screen and (max-device-width: 480px)
```
oder

```
media="only screen and (max-device-width: 480px)"
```

Hat jemand von Euch in dieser Richtung schon Erfahrungen sammeln können und kann mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben?

Viele Grüße, Tomate


----------



## harryman (27. Januar 2011)

Hi,

war vor Kurzem auch mit der Thematik gefasst, um meine Seiten für mobile Endgeräte zu optimieren.
Bei der Media-Problematik bin ich dann relativ schnell zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass die Unterstützung per MediaQuery oder media="handheld" geräteübergreifend nicht so funktioniert, dass man sich halbwegs darauf verlassen kann.

Ich habe diesen Ansatz wieder verworfen und mich auf den UserAgent konzentriert.
Anhand dessen kannst du z.B. per PHP das gewünschte Stylesheet-File einbinden, DocType setzen etc. oder auf eine mobile Subdomain umleiten.
Kannst du aber auch mit der .htaccess umleiten.

Für die UserAgents der mobilen Geräte musst du mal googeln. Da findest du relativ schnell aktuelle Listen.


----------



## franz007 (31. Januar 2011)

Im aktuellen c't gibts einen recht guten Artikel zu diesem Thema http://www.heise.de/ct/inhalt/2011/04/174/


----------

